# renewal



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there

I know that i joined the TTOC about this time last year but can't remember the exact date.

Can I expect a renewal letter or email?

Matt


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

As far as I am aware the renewals may be a little delayed due to a delay in the AbsoluTTe magazine. I stand to be corrected on this though.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Afaik the membership lasts for 4 Absolutte issues so it may not be due yet.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

You can renew anytime, they will add another 4 issues of absolutte on your membership and send a goodie bag


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Hi there
> 
> I know that i joined the TTOC about this time last year but can't remember the exact date.
> 
> ...


 Hi Matt,
go to the ttoc website , log yourself in and check out your account history , your last membership transaction will be there so you can check the date 

Mark


----------

